# Sunrise Medical/Caparo, Stourbidge, December 2012



## TranKmasT (Dec 4, 2012)

I must of been still half asleep when I got up this morning. Call myself an _'urban explorer"_. Fancy leaving the house without a torch. I'm normally all CREE'd up. Had to navigate those dark spaces using the pilot button on my external flash. Luckily there was just enough light for most parts.































. 




















. 


































*
An Obstuctive Sleep Apnea machine. *


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Blimey, thats a good find/mooch. Strange all the fork lifts have been left, they must be worth a bit surely?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 4, 2012)

Cracking report as usual! That place looks huge! Loads to see too, thank you for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 4, 2012)

What a great looking place and you've got some great shots from the place! 

Cheers for sharing dude!


----------



## leftorium (Dec 4, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Blimey, thats a good find/mooch. Strange all the fork lifts have been left, they must be worth a bit surely?



aren't they to do with salvage? - that cherry picker has maize metals and a brum number on it 

looks like someone's doing a proper job on it rather than a slow death through theft


----------



## skankypants (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice find there...suprised a lot of that hasnt gone "missing" yet...thanks for posting..


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2012)

I live close to here and wondered what was left! I never thought that much gear would be left behind.Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice one Mart!!

I have been here before when it was open, the company that I used to work for supplied them with fixturing & tooling.


----------



## mookster (Dec 4, 2012)

That's well cool that is, another one on the list...


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2012)

I want a quickie...


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks guys.



krela said:


> I want a quickie...



Steady on, wouldn't want to make the mods jealous...........


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Steady on, wouldn't want to make the mods jealous...........



From what I've heard about Urbanx he gets plenty of quickies, not sure about the other mods though...


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd heard that rumour. UrbanX is the Robin Askwith of UE world. 
I'm still waiting for the video "_Confessions of an urban explorer_"


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> I'm still waiting for the video "_Confessions of an urban explorer_"



That, my friend, is the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 4, 2012)

nice one...quite fancied seeing inside of here..thanks for that


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks a real good explore is place ,Thanks for posting .


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 9, 2013)

why would you name something 'quickie'????????????

great pictures though, may have a mooch around soon as its not too far 

L x


----------



## MrDan (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone's got a sense of humour making the elderly ring up and ask for a quickie haha.
Nice find, weird that the machinery is still in there. 
Nice shots, get that last photo on the portraits thread


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Drove past Sunrise today its going downhill fast,,loads of debris outside & lots of smashed windows roadside sad!.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 10, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Drove past Sunrise today its going downhill fast,,loads of debris outside & lots of smashed windows roadside sad!.



That is sad but lets face it, not surprising. Thanks for the update.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2013)

Came past today and the heavy plant is gathering cranes,bulldozers etc so it looks demo is imminent!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2013)

The demo is well advanced now I reckon not to long after easter should see it cleared.


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 1, 2013)

wow that seems like a great mooch


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 1, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> The demo is well advanced now I reckon not to long after easter should see it cleared.



That's a shame to hear, was hoping to see this place.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2013)

Considering you had no torch that set of pix is well up to your usual standard. Can I suggest you use a blindfold next time?  Seriously... a very good set of pix there.


----------



## Asylum Sneaker (Apr 3, 2013)

That's a fair size, looks a nice mooch. Good report


----------

